# Camera Accessory For The DIY Artsy Crafty



## smoke665 (Apr 18, 2019)

Not sure that I want to add any more weight to my K1M2, but it is a cool idea. The camera is a Pentax, but I don't see why it wouldn't work with any brand.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 18, 2019)

New idea to me...


----------

